# work experience is not closely related to the occupation nominated



## Tannu (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi,

I have a plan to migrate Australia and started the course of process before applying PR visa.
I have overall 12+ years of overseas experience in Database administration field.

Recently I went through the ACS process and in my overall experience, the ACS people considered only 10 yrs of my experience and the latest experience with the recent company was rejected with the below reason though I have submitted the relevant documents.

"Please be advised the application has been assessed and the work experience is not closely related to the occupation nominated.
Please note as advised in the guidelines we do accept self-reference and it was based on the reference letter provided by employer.
If you would like to provide updated reference you may apply for a review via our online system"

Does anyone came across with the same incident? Need your comments to find out the exact cause for my latest experience not being considered.
Help will be appreciated!!


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Is your recent work related to Database Administration?
Probably depends how to described it on your employment certificate


----------



## Tannu (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes. My recent experience is also related with Database Administration. Almost the role & responsibilities I stated were equally same for all the companies However my designation vary between the companies I worked.

1st Company Designation - Programmer
2nd Company Designation- Sr.Database Administrator
Recent company - Principal Infrastructure Engineer

Does the designation matter ?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

am not sure of the reason.. somebody would have to look into roles and responsb you sent across to judge that.
But why do you want to have all 12 years assessed? Isn't points awarded same after 8 year of experience? or is there any extra points at 10-12 yrs?


----------



## Tannu (Apr 3, 2013)

Your point of view is right..Already I have 15 points(More than 8 yrs exp in past 10 years) with me but my concern is, At the time of applying VISA whether they will look for the current working experience or so...

Still I have to complete IELTS-> EOI-> SS phases


----------



## piri (Aug 11, 2012)

DIAC might see the issue the same way as you. ACS assess you, and gives out the report which is for reference to DIAC. Then DIAC will make their own conclusion. It could be what ACS sees acceptable DIAC doesnt and vice versa. Although i think most of the time ACS and DIAC see eye to eye on the issues.

If you are confident that the last 2 years were the same job but just with different designation, you need to bring this out. Find more evidence, statutory declaration from you and collegues and bosses (or customers) would be more helpful. Just write in more detail of your projects and tasks and DIAC will see this more clearly.

Safer bet would be of course to follow ACS recommendation and use their online system and get this thing sorted out before lodging to DIAC and paying that 3000+ dollars and risking it all.

My own ACS assesment had "not enough documentation" on on of my position even i provided emails, tax paper printouts from government, employment and resignation contracts, emails, compensation documents and corporate insurance docs. This ment less 5 points in my application, but my agent and i grabbed the bull from the horns and lodged my application with 65 points anyway (60 points without that employnent) and with no questions asked i got the visa.

Perhaps someone with more experience might shed brighter light to your problem, but i would try to get things right with ACS first if time and everything else permits, depending on your situation.


----------



## Tannu (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Piri. As you said I will strongly go for a review again by paying 300$ instead paying 3000+ dollars and suck in the end  

Will be trying to get a letter from the Org. with my roles & responsibilities for the given designation.Hope this is would be suffice to prove


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

I still don't get it.. even if DIAC sees as ACS sees - you still have points to clear EOI - does diac make fuss if you are not in the related occupation while lodging visa for which you are claiming points. (and this close is too close.. )


----------



## piri (Aug 11, 2012)

superm said:


> I still don't get it.. even if DIAC sees as ACS sees - you still have points to clear EOI - does diac make fuss if you are not in the related occupation while lodging visa for which you are claiming points. (and this close is too close.. )


He mentioned State Sponsorship, and you need recent employment for that. So i suppose he needs ACS also to assess the latest employment to be able to apply SS.

Of course if his points already can reach 60 without SS, SS is not required and the recent employment doesnt need to be assessed.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ohh SS ..


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

If ACS validated 10 years 12 shouldnt matter as 8 years give you all the 15 Points if they have disregarded the last two you would have 96 months of the lat 10 years giving you 15 points


----------



## Tannu (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok fine guys..I'll go for a review...Hopefully I should get through this time.
Will let you know the results...

Let me know if someone has more ideas.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

superm said:


> I still don't get it.. even if DIAC sees as ACS sees - you still have points to clear EOI - does diac make fuss if you are not in the related occupation while lodging visa for which you are claiming points. (and this close is too close.. )


Hey Superm,

I wanted to let you know that DIAC does put a lot of importance on closely related occupation, I am telling you this as I would request you to update in your blog if you have not done it already.

I had to withdraw my application because even though I was in closely related occupation my CO was not satisfied with it and made me withdraw. 

I hope this helps others to take a decision.


----------



## talk4good (Dec 11, 2013)

Dear friends, I have a question to y'all. Giving a quick background.....

I have 65 points in total, I received invitation last month and I have submitted docs & paid visa fees recently. I have applied for Analyst programmer(2613) category. Between the ACS assessment stage (July 2013) and Visa lodge (dec 2nd), I changed my job and currently I am a designated Manager. The current responsibilities does not fall under analyst programmer category, however my ACS was assessed for Analyst programmer position (form which I got 15 points). Also, while lodging VISA application, the system ask specific question that is "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" for which I have said 'NO' (naturally coz I am doing PM work and I changed the job recently). 
The question is - How does DIAC reacts to this situation? Does this bother DIAC that I have moved on from Analyst programmer role to PM role but why have I still applied for analyst programmer position? Is there a possibility to reject the application because my current responsibilities are not aligned with 2613 category? Will they ask me to apply for different job category? 

Just worried, please let me know. 

Rony


----------

